

Show HN: Customised meal plan to boost yourself - trez

Hey HN folks, what do you think of http:&#x2F;&#x2F;signup.mealthy.com&#x2F;. The principle is simple. You choose what you&#x27;d like to do (exam preparation, gain muscles, marathon preparation, become a vege and so on) and we calculate a meal plan for you based on scientific studies which prove some nutrients have a real effects to help you achieve this goal. Meal plans are customised to your lifestyle, age, weight and, obviously, to your objectives.
Let me know what you think about it and signup if you want to know more.
======
pkhamre
As a European I am curious whether measures of meals, ingredients and weight
will be in imperial or metric units, or both.

------
auganov
How do you plan to compute that based on studies? If you could implement a
nice way to do that based on actual study results it would be super
interesting. As in not a bunch of hard-corded rules. Perhaps it could somehow
be crowd-sourced. Not sure if there'll be enough people for that tho.

Also there should be a way to input what you actually it so it can self-adjust
based on what you're actually doing rather than what you'd ideally be doing.
As in "okay we can see that you don't really eat X so let's try Y". But I
guess then you'd loose 95% of potential users cause that's a pain to do.

There was this mental health company that would suggest the right medication
based on statistics. Supposedly it was much more accurate than regular
diagnoses that you'd get from a doctor. I can't find it thought ;C

~~~
trez
We read scientific studies and extract a profile from them.

About adapting your profile, after now 40+ interviews it seems it would only
work for really specific segment (like fitness addict) as it implies to much
daily inputs.

~~~
auganov
Yep. Maybe you could try some kind of a weekly checklist kind of thing? Like
your weight and a bunch of yes no questions. So it takes like 1 minute. I
think you need to find a way to make it provide value on an on-going basis.
Otherwise the utility of that app is pretty low. Maybe you guys could find
some way to bridge what "regular people" and "maniacs" like. Basically to
somehow gather input from people that are wiling to do that without scaring
regulars away. The data you gather could be the most valuable thing your
company has.

~~~
trez
We are looking for a way to do that but we haven't found any quick but
accurate enough way to do that for the moment. I am confident we would find
one day :)

------
stocktradr
Interested in what you guys have. I signed up!

One note that you have probably already thought of is make sure to have
multiple options. In the working world, it seems to me that the hardest thing
to do is find time for cooking good meals. So having a few options for quick,
medium prep, and longer prep would be insanely helpful. Looking forward to it!

------
reseal05
People don't usually have the choices of what to eat to strictly follow a
"meal plan", and everyone has their own dietary preferences.

------
nhayes-roth
This just seems to be a signup page.

~~~
trez
We are trying to validate the concept before jumping on the dev as suggested
by lean startup methodology. Unfortunately, that means doing the "marketing"
and boring stuffs before the interesting technical bit. Therefore, that's only
a kind of "show your interest" page, I agree.

